# SWFL Large Mouthed Fish



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, thats a fattie.  What bait she it?


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

nice snook


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

> wow, thats a fattie.   What bait she it?



Yep it was a fattie, 35 1/2" close to 20# took a black/silver skitterwalk.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > wow, thats a fattie.   What bait she it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep it was a fattie, 35 1/2" close to 20# took a black/silver skitterwalk.


wow, top water arti!   

Don't get any better than that.


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

Thats a goodun!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Great catch!


----------

